# Wearing body protectors for show jumping?



## Astra (13 March 2009)

Just seen the question of the week on the main website and it got me to wondering how many people currently wear body protectors for the show jumping phase of eventing, or for pure show jumping? 

I've got a really old fashion lightweight body protector that used to have a "nappy" on the bottom (hands up everyone that remembers those?! I'm showing my age 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). Anyway I've cut the nappy off and tend to pop that on when I'm schooling/jumping anything sharp or green at home. It's very flexible and lightweight, which is why I use it rather than my Rodney Powell, which is great for XC but I find it a bit restrictive for general schooling. I'm thinking that I could probably squeeze this old one on under my show jacket if I needed to, although I'm sure it wouldn't comply with any rules these days! But at least it might help spare me a few bruises on an off-day.

So do you wear a body protector for show jumping? And do you think they should be made compulsory or should it be down to individuals to decide? No-one moans about having to wear a body protector for XC, so why not SJ as well?

A x


----------



## flyingfeet (13 March 2009)

I don't wear one, I had  Rodney Powell for XC in early 90's, but found it far too restrictive and tilted me forwards. I cannot shift my weight enough and I am more likely to hit the deck with it on! 

Show jumping has safety cups and on the whole it is far safer than XC, therefore I would be very dissapointed to see body protectors brought it as mandatory.


----------



## stencilface (13 March 2009)

I used to wear one SJ at BSJA, as coming off used to be a regular occurrence for me, but it was a b*gger to get under my jacket!!!  Don't wear one anymore though, wouldn't jump SJ if I felt I had to wear a bodyprotector. 

I for one would not be happy if they were compulsory for SJ, and really couldn't see that happening, there are too many rebels in SJ - don't think some of the hard core wll ever wear one (well not for competing anyway) its hard enough to get some of them to wear a hat in the warm up 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Plus, its rare to get injuries in SJ that would be helped by a body protector - I said rare, not impossible


----------



## alex_mac30 (13 March 2009)

I always wear one for jumping xc or sj. My horse is very sharp, if I come off I would like the best change of walking away from it. I have noticed that I am often the only one in a SJ class with one on. Most children dont wear one, I used to have a nappy one as child, I hated it but my mum wouldnt let me jump with out it. 
M xx


----------



## cheekycharley (13 March 2009)

I always wear mine, dont feel safe without it...!

think im in the minority there though, just havent lost what was drummed into me all those years at pony club


----------



## barbaraNcolin (13 March 2009)

I always used to jump in mine unless only popping small fences at home. When I was BSJA I was one of only 2 or 3 seniors that wore bp, I just had to buy jackets that fitted over the top. I've had some cracking falls sj and feel as though my bp has saved me from more serious injury. I have a cobra bp.


----------



## dressage_diva (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I always wear mine, dont feel safe without it...!

think im in the minority there though, just havent lost what was drummed into me all those years at pony club 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I'm the same although didn't go through PC.

I always wear mine for SJing (under my show jacket) and I use to wear mine ALL the time.  I have a Rodney Powel one.

Now I don't wear it for dressage on my boy or when I have lessons on dressage schoolmasters at Oldencraig (as they're lovely and safe).  Always wear mine for hacking/jumping my boy and I ALWAYS wear one whtever I'm doing if I'm sitting on unknown horses.

Better to be safe than sorry is my mantra, and I don't find it too much of a bother to wear it (it fits under my showjacket so it doesn't look ugly or anything)


----------



## duckling (13 March 2009)

I always wear mine when I jump, at home or out at a show. Its habit I suppose, always had to wear one as a kid so feel odd jumping without one now.
At BSJA I was often one of the only seniors wearing one, and often looked like the Michelin Man attempting to fit a jacket over the top (thats the only problem with wearing one, its really hard to get a show jacket to fit properly over the top...  
	
	
		
		
	


	




).


----------



## cheekycharley (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I always wear mine, dont feel safe without it...!

think im in the minority there though, just havent lost what was drummed into me all those years at pony club 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I'm the same although didn't go through PC.

I always wear mine for SJing (under my show jacket) and I use to wear mine ALL the time.  I have a Rodney Powel one.

Now I don't wear it for dressage on my boy or when I have lessons on dressage schoolmasters at Oldencraig (as they're lovely and safe).  Always wear mine for hacking/jumping my boy and I ALWAYS wear one whtever I'm doing if I'm sitting on unknown horses.

Better to be safe than sorry is my mantra, and I don't find it too much of a bother to wear it (it fits under my showjacket so it doesn't look ugly or anything) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooo meant to say I always wear mine jumping not all the time! I think i would get shot wearing it for BE dressage!!!

Agree though i always wear when riding unkown horses or my sisters  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I dont find mine bothers me either - I often wear mine out hacking esp in winter its nice and warm!


----------



## _April_ (13 March 2009)

I always wear mine when jumping - most of us on the yard do and I think it's becoming more common at competitions.


----------



## moogrrr (13 March 2009)

I must admit when  i was younger at PC i always used to wear it but then i got older and only now really wear it for XC. 

BUT i fell off SJ the other week and was feeling pretty bruised and sorry for myself the following day and have now decided i really ought to wear it jumping all the time! T can be very flighty and spooky when she wants to be (most of the time  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and quite nappy so i think it might be a good idea if i want to stay in one piece!


----------



## kerilli (13 March 2009)

i never wear one for sj. i suppose i might on a very sharp youngster that is hysterical about fillers and likely to turn itself inside out to drop me, but other than that, only for xc.


----------



## gemjar82 (13 March 2009)

This post has really made me giggle today thanks! Yup i had a nappy body protector and just thinking about it... Hehehe!


----------



## hellspells (13 March 2009)

I don't event so no need XC, but I never, ever ride in a body protector.  I had one of the old school 'nappy' ones many years ago, and I have inherited one recently that one of the kids has out grown  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but I have gone to put it on once possibly twice when about to ride something silly but its quickly come off again.  I feel very uncomfortable in them.

Even when I took YO's horse for his first ever SJ and second time I had ridden him I didn't even think about a BP.


----------



## ESH (13 March 2009)

I wear mine for BSJA and when ever I am SJ training.   I never used to but I don't bounce as well as I used to and I had a couple of nasty falls from my very large youngster.

I used to have a jacket  that was a size or two too big for me that fitted nicely over the top of my BP, then I discovered the new Pikeur Scarlet which is stretchy, so fits over the top.

I don't wear it for dressage, but I do if I am hacking my youngster out.  My friend broke her back when falling off whilst hacking out.

Yes I look a little top heavy when I have it on, but it does help keep me warm in the winter and I'd rather look a bit strange than end up badly injured.


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

I also had a nappy body projector in an awful peach colour!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I dyed it blue in the washing machine 
	
	
		
		
	


	





When I was at college it was compulsary to wear one for jumping lessons. Then I entered a friends pony into a college competition- didn't wear it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (as it wasn't cool) and dear ponio threw me into two of the fences *ouch*  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My instructor came over, advised me not to get back on and was horrified to find I wasn't wearing my BP.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I came away with very bruised ribs, and an irrational fear of jumping. I wish I'd been wearing it.


----------



## jumptoit (13 March 2009)

I only wear mine for xc now but up until the age of 14 I wore it for most things. If I go on hack were I will canter (v. rare occurrence) then I wear it just in case.


----------



## Lill (13 March 2009)

I must be one of the only people who doesn't own and has NEVER owned a body protector 















So in answer to your post, i've never worn one for SJing (never worn one at all in fact  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and most likely never will  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ETA Unless i somehow become brave enough to attempt XC other than on sponsored rides...


----------



## BroadfordQueen (13 March 2009)

The only time I have worn a body protector when showjumping was when I first jumped my youngster, and then at her first show. Only needed to wear it for the first time and stopped wearing it once I realised she was a sane youngster!


----------



## Firewell (13 March 2009)

I always wear a body protector when I jump, unless its just popping a X pole or logs out hacking. It gives me confidence which is why I wear it. I do feel I look stupid BSJA but oh well.

My friend broke her back SJ and she has been told by the doctor never to ride again and if she fell off again she may never walk... she wasnt wearing a back protector, doctor said the injury wouldnt have been so severe if she had worn a BP...
I also look at christopher reeves. I know I could fall off out hacking and be paralysed ect but if I dont wear my BP I have these images in my mind and it affects my confidence.


----------



## Bubblegum (13 March 2009)

We don't wear one for SJ... only xc. Kind of wish it was more 'fashionable' to wear one for SJ though.... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Haflinger (13 March 2009)

Don't wear one except for XC on mine, which I never do anyway! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would only wear one SJ should I be on a horse I considered unpredicatble enough or likely to turn itself inside out to get me off!


----------



## BSJAforLIFE (13 March 2009)

I jump in mine at competitions but not at home


----------



## oasis (13 March 2009)

i dont think you should have to wear one, i dont wear one and i suppose thats because i trust my horse and i know that he doesnt do anything stupid but i think it is neccsary if some one doesnt feel  confident or the horse is barmy lol e.t.c. it all depends on the rider and horse


----------



## only_me (13 March 2009)

The only time i wear a bp for showjumping is when i am competing at Irish pony club events as there it is compulsory to wear a bp for all jumping comps.

but other than that, i wear it only xc usually. I have a racesafe!


----------



## Elle1085 (13 March 2009)

if i felt i needed to wear a body protector to sj i wouldn't be doing it. I know there are always freak accidents but i know the horses i compete are well schooled enough to be there and i'm a competent enough rider to ride those horses. I just find bp's so restrictive. I only wear mine on the rare occasion i do any xc


----------



## ester (13 March 2009)

I wear mine for jumping and any 'exciting hacking' on my own. 

I wear it for SJ, it is black and I find it more comfortable and less restrictive to wear it on top of my jacket. 

I have fallen off more SJing than any other activity and although the cups are now better the plastic ones still hurt, I have known of too many people bruise ribs etc by hitting a cup or a pole. 

I landed on wing/pole a month ago and didn't even manage a bruise so would always wear it. (would help if pone didn't stop at the jumps to let me carry on on my own!)


----------



## worMy (13 March 2009)

i always used to wear it whenever i jumped, just out of habit from when i was little,
but for the first time at gatcombe novice at end of season i didnt wear it (funnily enough after falling off in sj at pc champs week before-haha!!), but it was sooooo much nicer,
massive difference, now i never sj with it.

i would be livid if it was mandatory.


----------



## SpottedCat (13 March 2009)

Only wear mine for fixed fences - but will not jump even tiny ones without it on. Don't bother SJing - even though as a kid once they were 'mass market' my mother made me wear one whenever I got on a horse. If I was riding something green I would wear it however, as I am not indestructible!

Was sharing the school with one of the kids a few months ago so she could jump the course I'd built, and her father was a bit horrified I wasn't wearing one and I can see his point as he was making her wear one. However, I get to do lots of things kids don't (drink, drive, go to work etc!) and told her that I used to have to when I was her age and that I completely agreed with her father's stance on it, which I hope was a suitable compromise.


----------



## sachak (14 March 2009)

i only wear one on the youngesters but find them sooo unflattering and restrictive


----------



## Lolo (14 March 2009)

I always feel really unsteady wearing mine- I like being able to twist about with my horse, lol. I always wear a BP if I'm riding an unknown, or if I'm going cross  country but I hate wearing one for SJ. When I was younger I wore one for everything, even dressage, but know it's restricted to XC because I only ride my horse.


----------



## JenniferB (14 March 2009)

I used to wear one BSJA but I'm thoroughly ashamed to say I stopped wearing it cos it wasn't cool.  I know this is stupid but I did it!  Probably now it would be a lot easier with the new style jackets, especially if you have a racing style waistcoat type BP but as I don't like the new style jackets will probably continue to risk my back - silly mare that I am.  I always always always wear one riding the pointers out though, even hacking (and they're all 110% better on the roads than my own is!).  We have to do it, it's the rules and nobody bothers about it - it's second nature just like putting on your hat.  It's such a shame that fashion is more important than safety, but that's the way it goes!


----------



## Erehwemos (14 March 2009)

When I first got Ellie, I was only 12 and she was a baby, and Mum insisted that I wore my body protector (Rodney Powell) all the time - hacking, jumping, schooling. I suffered a fair number of falls in the first year of having her; however what I was finding was that my BP was actually affecting the way that I fell, and that I was quite restricted by it. I started not wearing it out hacking - which felt alien to me initially - but soon discovered that I could ride so much better without it - I actually had more chance of staying on!

The first time I chose to jump without it was at my first BSJA show, and sure enough, I fell off in the practice ring 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But I landed on my feet - something which would never have happened had I had the BP on. The number of falls I took decreased quite dramatically as the years went on, and in the one really nasty fall I had - where Ellie turned over and landed on top of me - I managed to get away with only a broken hand and slight winding. 

I would ALWAYS wear a BP for XC, regardless of the fact that it is compulsory. I no longer jump now, and have not worn my BP for 7 years!!


----------



## Gamebird (14 March 2009)

Only ever for XC schooling and XC competing.

Having said that I would probably put one on now if I was jumping a baby for their first time.

Like JenniferB I've had to start wearing mine every time I get on the racehorses, even to hack (it's the rules). It's second nature now even though mine is a Rodney Powell and much bulkier than the other people's racing style ones. It has really surprised me how quickly I've got used to wearing it for several hours a day. I do get extremely hot though and suffer form wet T-shirt syndrome


----------



## Rachaelpink (15 March 2009)

I always wear a body protestor competing in sj, but not always when at home jumping. I do feel a bit safer when I jupm wearing it.


----------



## kerro05 (17 March 2009)

i always try to wear my body protector at home but definatley wear it when competing or hunting i just feel safer and more secure


----------

